# New from TX



## Thomas C. Matthews (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello from TX

I have recently been thinking of either buying or building a new polling skiff as a second boat. I have been looking into the Bateau FS 18 ,LM 18 for a while. Now I have started looking at the Ankona ShadowCast. It needs to run shallow.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thomas C. Matthews said:


> Hello from TX
> 
> I have recently been thinking of either buying or building a new polling skiff as a second boat. I have been looking into the Bateau FS 18 ,LM 18 for a while. Now I have started looking at the Ankona ShadowCast. It needs to run shallow.


Don’t build a tunnel, they are the devil. Welcome!


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

Welcome! I too am transitioning from a bay boat application to a poling skiff. I am looking hard at the Sabine Versatile.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Thomas C. Matthews (Jun 16, 2018)

Dallas Furman said:


> Welcome! I too am transitioning from a bay boat application to a poling skiff. I am looking hard at the Sabine Versatile.


Hard not to look at them because they are literally down the street for me. That said for the price if I buy I am leaning toward the Ankona. Nothing against the Sabine Skiffs just a little more $ than I am looking for. That said Sabine Skiffs are local to me so they are definitely an option.


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

Thomas C. Matthews said:


> Hard not to look at them because they are literally down the street for me. That said for the price if I buy I am leaning toward the Ankona. Nothing against the Sabine Skiffs just a little more $ than I am looking for. That said Sabine Skiffs are local to me so they are definitely an option.


I was looking at Shadowcast size boats and ended up with the Sabine Micro. What swayed my decision was shipping from Florida, included features, potential warranty issues/transportation, aluminum (I love aluminum) and Texas made.

Ankona does drive a bargain and so does the used skiff market.


----------

